# Komodo-edit 5 install fails FreeBSD 7.2



## SeaHag (Dec 8, 2009)

First I did;


```
portsnap fetch update
```

then I ran;


```
/usr/ports/editors/komodo-edit# make install clean
```

Then got the following error;


```
./INSTALLDIR/lib/python/bin/python2.6: /lib/obsolete/linuxthreads/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./INSTALLDIR/lib/python/bin/../lib/libpython2.6.so.1.0)
*** Error code 1
```


After googling I can't seem to find a solution. Anyone got any ideas or have Komodo running? This is for Perl, Python, Ruby, Tcl devel.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you update the rest of your installed ports before installing the new one?


----------



## SeaHag (Dec 11, 2009)

I just upgraded this system from 7.2 to 8.0 RELEASE. During the process I upgraded all ports with portupgrade -af. I tried again but still getting the same error. Anything else I can check?


----------



## SeaHag (Dec 11, 2009)

I got it. I ran;


```
portmanager -u
```

That install more things then Komodo installed.


----------

